# How Do I Disable My Acer Laptop Keyboard?



## rainhero18 (Mar 16, 2007)

A long while back my down arrow key was completely broken off only leaving a missing whole spot and It can't be used. Now as of recently It seems to be affecting my other arrow keys. A few days ago when I restarted my computer It would stop at the opening load page and just repeatedly sound off like an alarm or a key being held down repeatedly. I have to continue pushing enter or any other key in order for It to stop and continue the startup. Today when I restarted It repeated the same thing above but this time when I logged in anything I clicked automatically scrolled from top to bottom over and over again and there was no way to stop It. No matter what I clicked It would do this. I now have a wireless internet keyboard using a usb port but It is still making the same noises when I restart. I have an acer travelmate 220, model no. LW80. How do I disable my acer laptop keyboard?

P.S. I'm sorry for the very long question.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

The easiest way would probably be to open it up and unplug it, if you want to go down that line.


----------



## rainhero18 (Mar 16, 2007)

I wouldn't know how to do that myself, is there an easier way or is this my only hope?

Also, I meant It's an acer travelmate 2200 sorry for the above typo..


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

As far as I know, that's the only way :smile:


----------



## rainhero18 (Mar 16, 2007)

Really? Won't that tear It up taking It apart like that?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I've never taken apart my laptop so I'm probably not the best person to answer that, but I think if you look on the back of the laptop, there will be a few screws with a keyboard drawn next to them, those will be the only screws you will need to take out. 

If you need instructions on how to take it out, post back and one of the nice people here may be able to guide you


----------



## rainhero18 (Mar 16, 2007)

Okay, thanks for all of your help, and sorry for this late reply. ^_^ Things got really hectic between work and home.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I did a bit of searching and I found a few app's that might do it for it. I haven't tested any of them out, nor have I used these websites before. It's probably a good idea to scan them before installing (if you want to install them). 

Here's one
http://www.freedownloadmanager.org/downloads/MapKeyboard_46394_p/ 

If you want, I could write a program that might be able to disable your keyboard until you reboot the system.


----------



## Padmanappa (Sep 13, 2010)

his there any article showing how to dismantle any Acer Laptops
I have Acer 4710 and facingq the same problem.


----------

